# Der Versuch, ein Angelvereinskonto kriminell zu räumen



## Thomas9904 (29. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Der Versuch, ein Angelvereinskonto kriminell zu räumen​*
Zumindest wurde mittels gefälschter Unterschriften auf Rechnungsträgern versucht auch 4-stellige Beträge auf der Bank abzubuchen, bei Kontrollen merkte man, dass 12.000 Euro schon weg waren, wie BadenOnline berichtet:
http://www.bo.de/lokales/lahr/bankbetrug-auf-kosten-der-angler-ottenheim

Glück dabei:


> _Der Verein erstattete in allen Fällen Anzeige, fraglich war die Haftung. Recherchen und Gespräche ergaben, dass die Banken aufgrund des erwiesenen Betrugsversuchs von dritter Seite selbst haften müssen. Dem Verein entstand kein Schaden, das Geld wurde rückgebucht. Doch das Thema bleibt präsent. Haase informierte, dass auch in Richtung Verein und Mitglieder ermittelt werde._



----------------------------------------​
Sollten da tatsächlich Vereinsmitglieder involviert sein, wäre das in meinen Augen unglaublich.

Aber so oder so:
Aufpassen scheint da grundsätzlich sinnvoll zu sein - es geht ja schliesslich um Anglergeld, dass von den Vereinen und Verbänden verwaltet wird!

Gut, dass der hier betroffene Vereine direkt durchgreift!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## ChrisSiebenNeun (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: Der Versuch, ein Angelvereinskonto kriminell zu räumen*

Deswegen gucke ich jeden Abend einmal beim Online Banking rein.
Bisher ist aber alles gut.



Gesendet von meinem JERRY mit Tapatalk


----------



## Wander-HH (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Versuch, ein Angelvereinskonto kriminell zu räumen*

Moin Thomas,

jeder Verein sollte täglich auf das Vereinskonto schauen und bei solchen  Unregelmässigkeiten sofort die Hausbank kontaktieren. 

Auch wir haben schon mehrfach Anzeige gegen Unbekannt stellen müssen. Das Verrückteste war, dass jemand ... nee, dass erzähl wegen evt. Nachahmer lieber nicht. #d


----------



## Bimmelrudi (2. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Versuch, ein Angelvereinskonto kriminell zu räumen*

Da werden grad böse Erinnerungen wach bei mir |kopfkrat #d

Und einigen Leuten wurde damals, nach Bekanntwerden, noch grotesker Weise ne Ehrennadel verliehen #q


----------



## Deep Down (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Der Versuch, ein Angelvereinskonto kriminell zu räumen*

Es gibt Sachen, die sollten hinsichtlich des modus operandi nicht öffentlich ausdiskutiert werden!

Ich bin für Löschen dieses threads!


----------

